# Hydrolyzed Cat Food



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello!

As part of my plan to reduce Prudence`s weight, I am trying to slowly transition her onto a lower fat diet. When I bought her she was eating only Spike`s Delite ultra and she is now eating a blend of Spike`s Delite and Royal Canin Light.

She was losing weight, but now seems to have plateaued a bit, so I am looking to mix in another food. My vet suggested that I could feed her the same food that I am giving my cat, but I was interested in hearing what others think of this type of food.

It`s called Purina Hydrolyzed Protein Cat Food, and it`s very high quality. I`m currently feeding it to my cat with Pancraetitis, and it has been working very well for him. When I told my vet that I was looking for another food for Prudence, she recommended it because the kibble size is small, it seems to meet all of the requirements, and I`m already keeping it in the house. I can`t see anything wrong with it and the price suggests that it`s very high quality.Is it okay to start feeding her it, or am I missing any important details:?:

Here is the analysis and ingredient list.

Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein (Min)	30.0%
Crude Fat (Min)	9.0%
Crude Fiber (Max)	4.0%
Moisture (Max)	10.0%

Rice starch, hydrolyzed soy protein isolate, partially hydrogenated canola oil preserved with TBHQ, hydrolyzed chicken liver, tricalcium phosphate, powdered cellulose, corn oil, hydrolyzed chicken, sodium bisulfate, DL-Methionine, potassium chloride, choline chloride, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, phosphoric acid, salt, guar gum, taurine, lecithin, magnesium oxide, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, citric acid, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, BHA (a preservative), riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That isn't a good quality food there really isn't any meat in it other than chicken liver, which is the third ingredient. You want a food that has a specified meat or meat meal in the first ingredients. IE chicken, chicken meal, lamb or lamb meal. You don't want anything that just says "meat" or "poultry" because that could be from animal.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, price isn't usually an indicator of quality, especially when it comes to Purina foods. Besides the lack of meat, this food has two ingredients that are not safe or good to have in foods, BHA & menadione sodium bisulfate complex.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The second ingredient is going to be the main source of protein. Should be the first, ideally just the meat and not by-product or chemically altered. After the pre-chewed meat the science experiment continues.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow, thank you for the great feedback everyone! Looks like I'm back to the drawing board.


----------

